# Question : Difference between 695 (2012) & 695 (Pre 2012)



## lactician (Oct 25, 2008)

Hi folks, 
The main difference, as I understand it, between the 695 (2012) is that its now Di2 ready, whereas the 695's that were pre-2012, customers had to choose between Di2 or Non-Di2 models. And of course, the color selections. 

However, there were some rumors, of which I cannot find any substantial evidence on the internet, that there were some changes in the way the carbon were being laid up. For the 2012 models. I would expect that there would be a change between the SR and the non-SR model, and hence the difference in the stiffness. 

Would anyone care to comment on this? Is this true? 

thanking you in advance.


----------



## justin. (Jul 18, 2011)

Di2 ready was the main change for 2012. The carbon lay up was the same, as far as I know. And the only current SR model is the Team Replica paint scheme. All others are the non SR version. The other running change I know of for 2012 is going from the carbon front der hanger to a aluminum front der hanger.


----------



## Morgan01 (Dec 14, 2011)

I've a 2011 Look695SR premium white/red but doubt it's Di2 ready frame. Is there anyway that I can still fit a Di2 for my frame? If so any special parts I'd need?

Thanks for your advice.


----------



## JMRR1 (Apr 8, 2009)

justin. said:


> Di2 ready was the main change for 2012. The carbon lay up was the same, as far as I know. And the only current SR model is the Team Replica paint scheme. All others are the non SR version. The other running change I know of for 2012 is going from the carbon front der hanger to a aluminum front der hanger.


So are all 2012 Team Replica 695's the SR model? or are there non-SR's in Team Replica paint as well? 

Thanks!

JMRR1


----------



## Morgan01 (Dec 14, 2011)

JMRR1 said:


> So are all 2012 Team Replica 695's the SR model? or are there non-SR's in Team Replica paint as well?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> JMRR1


Team replicas are available in both SR and SL models


----------



## markrhino (Nov 28, 2011)

2011 695 SR definitely came Di2 ready - mine is. (i have Ui2 on it)


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

Morgan01 said:


> I've a 2011 Look695SR premium white/red but doubt it's Di2 ready frame. Is there anyway that I can still fit a Di2 for my frame? If so any special parts I'd need?
> 
> Thanks for your advice.


Calfee will do a DI2 retrofit.


----------



## lactician (Oct 25, 2008)

*Di2 ready and Di2 (more) ready!*

The thing that I also noticed with the pre 2012 models, is dat even if it said that it was Di2 ready, its not as 'ready' as the 2012 models. The difference that I noticed with the Di2 ready 2011 model and the 2012 model, is that for the 2012 model there is a hole already drilled at the FD. And the 2011 Di2 model, didn't have that hole. 

There's been some DARN good posts on how to do a Di2 retro-fit.. and on a Look 695 as well! My hat-off to these heroes! Have a look around.. (whoops! Mind the pun!) :blush2:


----------



## porkie (Jan 27, 2009)

Anyone know what's going on with SR versus the SL models? The look website doesn't distinguish between the 2.


----------



## bikeosprey (Sep 20, 2008)

I have the SR, it is 15% stiffer, really nice ride, might say as smooth as my 585 but just jumps when you stand up. Very solid, I ride on flats in Florida, cannot comment on downhill much.


----------



## lactician (Oct 25, 2008)

On downhills,its very responsive... Almost to the point of twitchy... Slap on a pair or really stif wheels, and it's as nimble as you dare it to be... But make sure the surface you're riding on have got plenty of grip... The bike is fast...scratch that.. It's as fast as you can muster it to be... 
My other ride is an S3... The difference will be that on the S3.. It's just slightly plusher ride..


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

justin. said:


> Di2 ready was the main change for 2012. The carbon lay up was the same, as far as I know. And the only current SR model is the Team Replica paint scheme. All others are the non SR version. The other running change I know of for 2012 is going from the carbon front der hanger to a aluminum front der hanger.


Shops can also swap the tabs out, if they're comfy doing so.


----------



## Eijndt73 (Aug 21, 2012)

Thats good to know I am looking to buy a 2011 SR


----------



## Eijndt73 (Aug 21, 2012)

What part do we need to by for that and what are the cost.

david


----------

